# Welche karten passen zur 842?



## Baronheart (9 Mai 2022)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe eine Wago SpS 750-842 mit 3 Eingangskarten 750-403 und 3 Ausgangskarten 750-504, welche Karten kann ich noch dahinter hängen? Oder kann ich mir nur wieder die selben holen, weil sie nicht mit anderen kompatibel sind?

LG und einen schönen Abend


----------



## GLT (9 Mai 2022)

Wenn du andere IO-Karten verwenden möchtest, muss das in der SW angepasst werden - reiner Defektaustausch wäre 1:1

Siehe Wago


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Mai 2022)

Einfach in der Software schauen, welche da angeboten werden, das kann auch von der Software Version abhängen.


----------



## Baronheart (10 Mai 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Einfach in der Software schauen, welche da angeboten werden, das kann auch von der Software Version abhängen.


Ok, in Codesys oder was meinen Sie?


----------



## GLT (10 Mai 2022)

Wago-IO-pro normalerweise - als Lizenzinhaber kann man die aktuelle Version bei Wago anfordern.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Mai 2022)

WAGO-I/O-PRO (759-333) | WAGO
					

WAGO-I/O-PRO (4044918072472) | WAGO




					www.wago.com


----------



## KLM (10 Mai 2022)

Der bessere Zugang wäre doch, Du hast eine Zielsetzung, dafür brachst Du bestimmte I/Os. Dann suchst Du Dir ein passendes Modul und schaust anschließend, ob der alte Controller das unterstützt.
Passende Module findest Du am einfachsten auf der Homepage (https://www.wago.com/de/c/io-systeme) indem Du die Filter links nach Deinen Bedürfnissen setzt.


----------

